# Snow!!:)



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally getting our first snow here in Saginaw county!!! too bad im hearing of nothing up north yet...cant wait to get my sled out!!! Trails officially open up in two DAYS!!!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Got 5 inches here in Burton. I got my secondary spring figured out and got the sled all back together. Runs a LOT better now! The jetting still isn't right but I need a frozen lake to test WOT better. Not sure if I'm going to get a trail permit or not.. $45 for a $500 sled seems kinda unrealistic


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Crazy Axe said:


> Got 5 inches here in Burton. I got my secondary spring figured out and got the sled all back together. Runs a LOT better now! The jetting still isn't right but I need a frozen lake to test WOT better. Not sure if I'm going to get a trail permit or not.. $45 for a $500 sled seems kinda unrealistic


Ya but a Trail Permit is cheaper than a ticket, if you get caught.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

STG8008 said:


> Ya but a Trail Permit is cheaper than a ticket, if you get caught.


Oh I wouldn't do any riding without it, other than on my own property and for ice fishing purposes :idea::lol:

I'll probably have to be pulling the shanty, and WOT to my spot then read the plug and fish a little bit, then on to the next spot and repeat. :lol: Idk I might also break down and buy it. I wanna go cruise around the trails near holloway and at holly rec and will definitely need it for that!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

$45 is well worth it and it's not that expensive. I had to buy it for 2 sleds this year and I'm glad to pay it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jfish said:


> $45 is well worth it and it's not that expensive. I had to buy it for 2 sleds this year and I'm glad to pay it.


I bought it for 3 of my 4 sleds. The other one used solely for pulling the ice shanty will not be getting one as it is not required.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I don't think buying a trail permit is a waste I'm just really really really broke right now. Like, to the point where I shouldn't own a snowmobile and ice fishing gear BUT gotta keep myself sane one way or another. Without getting too personal, I'm trying to change for the better so hopefully all this will change soon.

To elaborate: I know that every penny of that $45 goes toward maintaining and improving the awesome trail system we've got upstate and if I had the money, it would be no problem to get one.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Well said CA as $45 bucks is a jump from last year. keep it simple and things will turn around for ya.


----------

